# Lightning



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

My brother caught this image of some lightning this past weekend up in cache valley.

[attachment=0:1hjhocvg]index.php.jpg[/attachment:1hjhocvg]


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always wondered how you do that...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> I've always wondered how you do that...


Walk around with a 1 iron out of your golf bag - lightning is the only thing that can hit it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good photo.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a good one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

